# The crossover



## T-Man

Oh Great King Of S 

I pass into your magnificient kingdon to ask but a humble question, that you or one of your minions can answer.


I spied an S scale crossover track the other day. It was huge in comparision to the Lionel counterpart. Are these rare? It had no price tag either. There was even some three rail flyer track too.

PS I have been working on the 300AC It is still running stops and starts but no high speed. It does not have an e unit. Is that common for the 300AC?

I await the royal, highly exalted answers!:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## tjcruiser

The Knight Train cometh ...


----------



## Reckers

*ROTFLMAO!!!! Bob, I bought a crossover for my layout this past spring; on Ebay, it ran me about $14, I think. They definitely are not rare, as both original stock and repro's are available. I agree with you about the hugeness factor: I believe that, in keeping with the Eisenhower survivability doctrine of the 50's, they were made to withstand a 5 kiloton blast.
As for your 300AC, it should be equipped with a 4-position, boiler-mounted e unit. You're more knowledgeable than I am on the motors, but my first guess about the slow speed is either gunk on the pickup wheels or a weak field coil. As always, we welcome Your Eminence to the Kingdom, as we are mindful of where we learned all we know, here in S Scale land!


----------



## Stillakid

T-Man, bottom left is a 300 AC
http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic10.htm


----------



## tjcruiser

Guys,

I dare not venture into the S kingdom, for I haven't a collection of magic trinkets. However, I just wanted to say that that Eisenhower kiloton survivability thing had me splattering laughter drool all over my computer screen. Dohh!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I need a break, I missed the engine eunit. I will have to clean it. I got confused with the 307 that has a tender e unit. 
Thanks.
I may buy the cross it if the price is right. It would make a good wall hanger.


----------



## Reckers

I agree....with RIP painted on it and all those useless O gauge engines nailed to the wall below it!


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dare not venture into the S kingdom, for I haven't a collection of magic trinkets. However, I just wanted to say that that Eisenhower kiloton survivability thing had me splattering laughter drool all over my computer screen. Dohh!
> 
> TJ


Glad you enjoyed it! Incidentally, I once read there were two major military impeti for building the US intestate system. The first was that, as Allied Commander, Eisenhower noticed how effective the Autobahn system was for transferring troops and supplies to the front and felt America needed a similar network of roads. The second was that the Interstates would serve as alternate runways for SAC's nuclear bombers in time of war. The writer noted that a requirement for federal funding for Interstate construction was inclusion of defined lengths of sections of straight-and-level highway at specified intervals to serve this purpose. Or American Flyer turnouts and crossovers--they could take their pic.

Okay, I made up the AF part.


----------



## Reckers

Bob,

Here's a set of turnouts and crossovers for sale on ebay, if you want to estimate value:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-FLYER-...086363?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c176cbc5b


----------



## T-Man

I like the rerailer track but have to resist at 25 bucks with 15 minutes left. The guy prices the track high but the rusty AF stuff may be a deal.


----------



## Reckers

Yeah---I'd like a rerailer too at some point, but right now all my stuff is in boxes. *L* Makes buying new track components a low priority!


----------



## T-Man

*Seeking Wisdom*

Hail O Chief of the S Gage Kingdom, I humbly appear before you and your jester, seeking wisdom were else none can be found.

You have one of these? 1202


----------



## Stillakid

*Track Trip? Build Your Own!!!*

Xxxxx

http://doerry.org/norbert/train/aftrain-controls.htm


----------



## T-Man

OOOOHHHHHHHH Baby!!!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Stillakid

*T-Man will be busy!*

Thought you'd like that site
His videos are great too! 
The guy is a Naval Academy graduate(Electrical Engineering), and a life long "S" enthusist. Pretty amazing stuff


----------



## T-Man

So NO ONE uses a 1202? 


That's interesting. A surprise too.


----------



## Timboy

T-Man:

With all due respect, you didn't ask everyone. You asked Reckers.     I don't even know what a #1202 is. It isn't listed in my TM American Flyer buyer guide. So, if you could describe it and/or post a pic, if I know what it is then I would be glad to give you an opinion or three.     

Regards,
Timboy, An S-Gauge Enthusiast


----------



## Stillakid

T-Man, The 1202, is a switch that is manufactured by RFG. It's not original American Flyer. It works with "S" & "O"(the web site shows how to wire it for "O") I think that's why Timboy is not familiar with it. 
If you go to the RFG web site, at the bottom of the home page are catagories. Select electrical switches.
Hope that clears things up.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## T-Man

I have a link in post 12. It is an electronic track sensing device. Made and sold by RFG it is not original Flyer , It is solid state and used as a block system for running two trains on the same loop.

Thanks for the replies. It would be interesting to know what it is made of. Lately I have been finding a variety of IC chips that detect current flow. SOme of these chips are only a quarter in comparison to an AC detector used in the electronic reverse unit article at squidoo, that sells for four bucks.

The 1202 has been around since 1999. I just find it interesting.


----------



## Reckers

Bob, I apologize for not answering sooner--I've been swamped with packing and we've been searching non=stop for a new nest. I'll be honest with you---I have a crossover, I use it, and haven't a clue as to what it's number is. *L* It's a new one, though, so I imagine it's similar to yours. Right now, it's buried at somewhere in an enormous pile of boxes in the basement, so my answer is totally inadequate--I'd go with what's already been posted. Again, my apologies for the delay in responding!


----------



## markjs

*T-Man & 1205*

Yo, T-Man,
I don't have a 1205 but I do have the 26671 track trip which performs the same functions plus a few others. In 1957 or '58 Sears had a special uncatalogued set which consisted of 2 trains with an Atlantic and a Baldwin, enough track for a figure 8, a trestle set, the track trip, fiber pins and a styrofoam tunnel. (Just recently the tunnel alone went for $127 on Ebay.)

Also, what is so "large" about the crossing track; it's standard 10 inch straight sections????


----------



## Reckers

Markjs, welcome to the forum! Let me suggest you get in the habit of looking on the dark-gray bars (left end) for the date of the post you're responding to. In this case, the previous post (mine) was nearly a year ago. Please don't feel embarrassed---it's something every one of us has done when we were new and learning the site. It's nice to have you join us.

What scale(s) are you operating?

Sincerely,


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Markjs, welcome to the forum! Let me suggest you get in the habit of looking on the dark-gray bars (left end) for the date of the post you're responding to. In this case, the previous post (mine) was nearly a year ago. Please don't feel embarrassed---it's something every one of us has done when we were new and learning the site. It's nice to have you join us.
> 
> What scale(s) are you operating?
> 
> Sincerely,



I am thinking he is a S man.


----------



## Timboy

Ed,

You are thinking? That is not exactly what neanderthals do best. Keep up the good work, unibrow.

Regards,
Timboy, THE Cerebral Flyer Guy


----------

